# New Holland 310 - 312 discbine



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

What are everyone's thoughts about these new discbine's?


----------



## mjh14 (Aug 23, 2015)

Went to dealer and asked about them about 2 weeks ago. They are not hear yet. Hope to have some in for spring. New Holland bought a company out over seas. They are the thin three blade cutter bar design common over thier. Similar to the kubota/kvernland.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

So they are not the mow max cutter bar then. Maybe one should stick with the 7230. I was hoping to get into a center pivot. What about the Kuhn 11'ish center pivot?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There was an article posted here a few months(?) ago. The machines are Kongskilde that NH acquired along with tillage tools.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I priced a 312 and 7230 the 7230 was $5000 less.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

One thing I’ve noticed looking over New Holland/CaseIH’s websites in Europe is their Discbine mower conditioners don’t appear on their website. I would think of any haying company, New Holland would be a force worldwide, including discbines.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> One thing I've noticed looking over New Holland/CaseIH's websites in Europe is their Discbine mower conditioners don't appear on their website. I would think of any haying company, New Holland would be a force worldwide, including discbines.


New Holland is a global company, but their hay tools are more of a NA thing, like the Gleaner combine.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

To the OP, I demoed a 313 last summer and loved it. Just wish it was cheaper...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Deere 635....you won't be disappointed, made by your neighbors in Iowa....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Deere 635....you won't be disappointed, made by your neighbors in Iowa....


There's a strike against it right there....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> There's a strike against it right there....


Now Paul, I ain't gonna tell anyone you're a Iowanian.....(is that what they call themselves?)


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Now Paul, I ain't gonna tell anyone you're a Iowanian.....(is that what they call themselves?)


Iowegian, like a dirty Norwegian, just worse.

Btw, I'm Swedish so I can say dirty Norwegian....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Three knife, that mean vicon bar doesn’t it?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

stack em up said:


> To the OP, I demoed a 313 last summer and loved it. Just wish it was cheaper...


313 is a NH built machine, entirely different from the 310-312 he asked about.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Two knives per disc.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone run a 1431? Local dealer has a tight clean one. It's an 03. Anything to check out? Straight hitch, so I'm guessing the CV half shaft could set a guy back a bit.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Are these the new New Holland discbines?

http://www.kongskilde.com/us/en-US/Agriculture/Grass%20and%20Complete%20Diet%20Mixers/Mowers/Disc%20Mowers/GMS


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

I used to have a 1431 centre pivot. It was a great machine.we then traded for a 16' machine,316 nh.
It had aloha issues from the get go.another problem w these new machines nh or cas is they cause aloha air disturbance and can blow hay away from the cutter bar.our 316 did that big time. It would however cut big heavy crops with ease.i could cut a 50 acre field in 3 hrs w the 316:
I traded the 316 this yr for a jd moco, 13 ft. It has impellers n works great.
We also demoed a pottinger n Massey both nice units. I had to go w jd cuz nobody wanted my 316 trade.


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

My nh dealer said the new discbines are made by stool. They have slimmer cutter bars and the driveline protection is yet to be changed to a shock hub of some sort.my buddiespottinger has protection in the main drive shaft.he put an old set of diamond harrows into it and only hurt a few knives.i was very impressed w it


----------

